# CroCop vs Fedor II



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

It seems inevitable that this fight will happen unless god himself comes down to help Coleman beat Fedor.I'm sure alot of you guys will be picking Mirko, but I gotta stick with the champ in this one..Unless Fedor's hand is permanantly screwed up, I dont see this fight being any different. Mirko usually likes to be the aggressor but when someone of similar size or even larger than him(Hunt,Fedor) pushes the pace and takes it to him, he seems to struggle..I'm gonna go with Fedor by submission round 2


----------



## Fighter (Aug 26, 2006)

CroCop by KO or TKO


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

people on this sight have the shortest memories ever...no matter who it is, the guy who won most recently, everyone suddenly jumps on his nuts..just like chuck, and tito after he killed ken, now crocop!! do u guys remember fedor?? a month ago everyone was sayin hes unbeatable and he will retire undefeated in pride , blah blah blah..i like crocop, hes a beast and he faught great..but he was fighting just as great b4 he faught fedor the first time and everyone thought he was gonna win and look wat happened


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> people on this sight have the shortest memories ever...no matter who it is, the guy who won most recently, everyone suddenly jumps on his nuts..just like chuck, and tito after he killed ken, now crocop!! do u guys remember fedor?? a month ago everyone was sayin hes unbeatable and he will retire undefeated in pride , blah blah blah..i like crocop, hes a beast and he faught great..but he was fighting just as great b4 he faught fedor the first time and everyone thought he was gonna win and look wat happened


*That is true for some people but not me. I've always said that the only person who can beat Fedor is CroCop. This is his year, I think he will win by KO/TKO.*


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Fedor by Decision


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know, this fight is going to be awesome. Crocop is definitely should have had his rematch before the Grand Prix. This will be Fedors toughest challenge yet but I can see Fedor winning by submission or decision. Who knows, Crocop is the real deal. I would still like to see Fedor .vs. Barnett, that would be a great grappling fight although Fedor would win.


----------



## Upnsmoke3 (Aug 30, 2006)

I want to see this fight.I dont know who will win.If CC fights like he did in the OWGP he has a good chance.But Fedor is a beast.Dont care who wins just want to see the fight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

After seeing the way he handled Silva, I don't know what would happen 'cause Fedor definitely is a beast. Good fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I agree. I'm picking fedor in this fight. But it's hard not to pick crocop after that amazing show he put on. He dropped wand twice before finally knocking him out. Wand looked haevier then he usually is i wonder if maybe he wasn't in as good of shape? Then crocop worked barnett although i give barnett credit. he is one hell of a fighter.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Silva put on about 20lbs for the finals of the tournament. He fought as a HW.*


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Silva put on about 20lbs for the finals of the tournament. He fought as a HW.*


Yeah i saw that. I wonder if he put on to much. might have hindered his performance.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea silva def put on alot of weight, but i dont think that was a factor, because im sure he walks around at that weight..it didnt look like he was tired or slow..it just looked like he was getting picked apart..one his eye started to swell up after that initial flurry from mirko, the fight was over, and wand knew it


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i wasnt talkin about u kameleon when i said everyone jumps on the most recent winners nuts, cuz i always remember u sayin the only one that can beat fedor is crocop..i believe this too, but i still only give crocop a 20% against fedor, becasue the only way he is gonna win is by ko, and we all know fedor has never been ko'd


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think the weight played a part in his lost but after that flurry and his eye swelling played a bigger part. I don't think he saw that kick coming but he knew it was.*


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

I honestly think he came in underestimating Cro Cop. That swollen eye was def a good part of that. The first fight with Cro cop he was catching Cro cops kicks and takinghim down, and gettin good points for that. He had a sharp gameplan. In this one, it didn't work and he just seemed a lil too heavy and not as bouncy as he would usually be. He probably does walk around that weight, but doesn't mean he can fight the same way, and feel as light. I should know, i gained about 15 lbs before a fight, and I felt like I couldn't move my arms quick enough like I did before I gained the weight. I really expected more out of that fight, I thought it was gonna be a brawl through the whole shit. But that eye shit def turned the tables. LHK and Mid kicks didn't help either.


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh yea, I think Fedor would press the action and move towards the left and avoid that kick, and catch him with a few shots, take em to the ground, and eventually submits Cro Cop. But thats unless Crocop throws those devastating kicks. 

I say Fedor, by submission


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Gotta love it how everyone always finds excuses for their "favourite" fighters after they lose. Wanderlei got beat up, simple and plain. CC fight better than ever before, specifically boxing and working in Wandy's guard. When you say that Silva was 20 lbs too heavy, does that mean that he was being stupid? He prepared for this fight and though his best shot was to be heavier than usual... He lost to a better fighter that night. CroCop improved his ground and pound game substantially, his BJJ has considerably improved and yes, he does have the best shot out there of beating Fedor. Not beacuse of his powerful kicks but because of evreything else leading up to those kicks. All in all, Mirko threw only one high kick at Silva that night, and it was merely to finish him off. Does this mean that he will beat Fedor? No, Fedor is still the man, but if anyone does have a shot, trust me it's Mirko.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Agreed, Fedor is still the man but if anyone has a shot it's Cro Cop. Or Tim Sylvia of course. J/K


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Fedor by Decision. Can't believe the majority thinks CroCop by Knockout!! I guess people are starting to doubt Fedor's skill.


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> Fedor by Decision. Can't believe the majority thinks CroCop by Knockout!! I guess people are starting to doubt Fedor's skill.


They are doubting Fedor because of what Cro cop did in the OWGP. Fedor is still the same, and probably even better fighter than he was during the Cro cop fight.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

WandyBJPenn said:


> They are doubting Fedor because of what Cro cop did in the OWGP. Fedor is still the same, and probably even better fighter than he was during the Cro cop fight.


*Well you have to take into account that Fedor was out for several months because of a hand injury. I'm sure he is training as hard as every but hasn't seen any real competition is a while. *


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Fedor by sub


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

It prolly won't be a submission because of Mirko's training with Werdum, it will most likely be a decision because I don't see Fedor taking Mirko down at will. Once he does take him down, he will punch through Mirko's guard like a madman (Kinda like what he did to Nog, just not as badly), and that will render him the decision. Think about it


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> people on this sight have the shortest memories ever...no matter who it is, the guy who won most recently, everyone suddenly jumps on his nuts..just like chuck, and tito after he killed ken, now crocop!! do u guys remember fedor?? a month ago everyone was sayin hes unbeatable and he will retire undefeated in pride , blah blah blah..i like crocop, hes a beast and he faught great..but he was fighting just as great b4 he faught fedor the first time and everyone thought he was gonna win and look wat happened


for me its not about that, i just WANT cro cop to win.

I like that guy.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Fedor by decision. CroCop is good which is why it'll go to a decision and not submission, but he's not good enough to beat Fedor right now. Crocop has gotten a little faster and a little better on the ground but other than that he LOOKS like the same fighter that struggled with Mark Hunt. He destroyed Wanderlei and he made it look effortless, I don't know if that means Wandy did bad, or CroCop did great you know? And CroCop beat Barnett pretty good too (again). I think CroCop does have the best shot at beating Fedor, but I don't think he can. This fight will definately go to a decision like last time. I agree with jdun11, I've noticed a lot of people on this forum forget things very easily. CroCop did look great destroying Wandy, but Wandy is NOT Fedor. Fedor will not lose to CroCop. CroCop is a beast, but Fedor is Fedor. Try to look past your biased once in a while when answering polls like this and really try to think about who would win this for once. Fedor won't be able to submit or KO CroCop, but he will definately be the better fighter and get the decision.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

^^^ I agree. I am a true Fedor fan and its hard to not be labled biased when giving your opinion. I'm one of the few that actually believe that Fedor can and will eventually be beat. Then I just ask myself, "Will he get beat by CroCop first?". No, I can't believe it. At this point in time I believe Fedor can't be matched up against anyone and not win. The dude is an animal, and Hand injury or not, he will not back down.

Again, Fedor by decision, and if not it will be by ref stoppagge and TKO. Believe that.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

People are probably wondering who the idiot who put cro cop by submission is, well that was me and it was an accident I meant to put Fedor by Submission. I am a big Mirko fan but i think Fedor is just gonna slam him and hit him lots on the ground and slap him in a quick submission. If the fight stays standing I would say it will stay prety even. I think Fedor is too good of a fighter to get caught by Cro Cops monster kicks but you never know, and who knows if it will even affect Fedor. We have all seen him take monster blows to the head and seem unphased.(Randleman Slam) I will have to go with Fedor on this one again by submission or decision.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

There comes a time for every king to give up the throne, and it may will Fedor´s time. The last fight was 60/40 in my opinion for Fedor, if Mirko can comes in even more motivated and concentrated now since he won the OWGP, it could go either way. Last time they fought Fedor didn´t give Mirko a chance to breath, pressing the action and going after him like Terminator. Mirko´s best chances are to hammer Fedor early in the round and not to stop putting pressure on him, or else The Russian Experiment will dictate the fight, and the judges will give him the decision.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Unforgiven said:


> I don't know, this fight is going to be awesome. Crocop is definitely should have had his rematch before the Grand Prix. This will be Fedors toughest challenge yet but I can see Fedor winning by submission or decision. Who knows, Crocop is the real deal. I would still like to see Fedor .vs. Barnett, that would be a great grappling fight although Fedor would win.


if your didnt piost before me i wiuld have said everythign u did


----------

